# EC summer meet?



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone would be interested in an east coast summer meet? 

Thoughts? ideas? discuss!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

It looks like July is out for me but otherwise I'm in. Camping sounds like fun.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Pending where it is I am in, I have a little farther to travel than most


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Western New York?*

I have a wake board but no boat. A good place near Erie and Buffalo is Sliver Creek Beach. It has all the drink on the water bars and such. They have bikini contest too:
http://www.dotphoto.com/GuestViewAlbum.asp?AID=4658774


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh hell yes. July is also out for me. Bar exam July 30/31. That month is going to be a studying mess.


----------



## saturday22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Depending on where it is, I'm down. 
July is bad though, I'm working on a film in Mass., and vacationing in Florida. June, or August, would probably be best.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

could be good times, gotten a lot of useful advice from you folks


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> How bout Hershey Park PA....come on lets ride some coasters...


LOL, carm. thats place is about an hour from my house. It is an option i guess.

I was thinking maybe in the Poconos or something. it seems most of our east coasters are in Virginia and new york. Poconos would almost be a happy medium and provides great camping, fishing, hiking ect.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

How about the NRG? Not N~R~G.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

saturday22 said:


> Depending I'm working on a film in Mass.


Where in MA?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> How about the NRG? Not N~R~G.


i thought of new river gorge but its not exactly a central location to anyone. not a bad drive for the likes of me, mooz, nrg, dcp and so on but may not be too practical for sedition, MPD and the folks from NY and above.

definitely a good suggestion if everyone is willing to make that drive tho. i'm open to all ideas.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

thats the nice part about the poconos. there is definitely something for everyone there. Camping, hiking, biking, climbing, rafting, paintball, skateparks, you name it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

I might be able to make it, the Poconos sounds like fun, never been there in the summer. I was thinking in hitting six flags in PA this summer, so I might be able to do both in one trip.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

six flags in PA?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

^^^^^ my bad its in NJ, Great adventure. That place kicks ass, the got the best roller coarster I have ever been on. Plus that water park and the safari too, it's a pretty cool place


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> ^^^^^ my bad its in NJ, Great adventure. That place kicks ass, the got the best roller coarster I have ever been on. Plus that water park and the safari too, it's a pretty cool place


yeah its cool but that place get ridiculously packed in the summer, even during the week. i hate standing in line for over an hour for a 15 second ride.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

T.J. said:


> yeah its cool but that place get ridiculously packed in the summer, even during the week. i hate standing in line for over an hour for a 15 second ride.


Then you are going to love this one, last summer I waited 2 hours for Kinda Ka, when I sat down on the ride the shit broke... Men was I pissed, so I decided to leave the line and go to complain, thank God I did that. The lady at the counter gave some fast pass tickets and some free food tickets too. So we went ate and after we were done eating they finished repairing the ride and it took us 1 minute to get on it. Now take into consideration that we just landed at 10 am from Florida into Newark, then drove to Great adventure and we had to take the train into the city at night, the only purpose of going to Great adventure was to ride Kinda ka and El Toro, and we did them both plus some other coasters. But yes I agree that place is insane crowded.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Mini-ramp sesh at my house if you guys come up to the poconos. Camp at Promise Land, its pretty nice there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

smith point camp ground on long island, beach camping is where its at!!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Poconos would be cool. Would definately like to do some whitewater rafter / kayaking whatever. Delaware River would be fun. Lehigh river is a bit more intense (Class III) with one section that gets upgraded to Class IV on damn opening dates. Of course that is the section I fell in. Maybe a camping trip with a day on the water and a day of paintball or something. What do you all think?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

This is for Lehigh River Gorge
Pocono Whitewater Rafting located in Jim Thorpe Pennsylvania

2008 Whitewater Dam Release Dates

May – 10th
May – 24th & 25th
June – 7th & 8th, 21st & 22nd
July – 5th & 6th, 19th & 20th
August – 2nd & 3rd, 16th & 17th, 30th & 31st
September – 13th & 14th, 27th & 28th
October – 11th & 12th


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim Thorpe sounds really good actually. camping and rafting is right there and there is some SIIIICK mtn biking in that area.

another plus is its right off the NE extension of the PA turnpike so its really easy to get to.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Yay! I'd actually get to use my mountain bike! They have skirmish(paintball) there as well.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Big Boulder*

*May 3rd*
hike and huck.. $10 food, music and BEER! Reg at 10am event at noon

PAskiandride.com has info on Big Boulder: this is the patch of snow that they had last year:









Reduced: 62% of original size [ 1024 x 768 ] - Click to view full image


and this is a shot of the partial crowd that was there:









Reduced: 62% of original size [ 1024 x 768 ] - Click to view full image


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i would definitely not want to mtn bike after a safety meeting.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a friend that loves to but for some reason when we get home he looks like he ran into every single tree in the forrest.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

august is prolly going to work the best for me. only have one weekend planned for the beach that month.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

june or august. august will be hot as hell though


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

so far i think those days will work? any idea on the campground? i havnt had chance to search much but the one i looked at that was really cheap didnt allow alcohol. thats not gonna work with this bunch.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

August is hot for you guys? Its amazing what living up in the north does. It was 60 out for most of august here last year. I'll have to see that my plans are. August I always go to a baseball game since my wohle family's birthdays are august so we all go together as a group birthday.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

pfft, 60. august here usually means around 100 degrees.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

*Interesting*



mpdsnowman said:


> I looked on the calandar August 8th(friday) thru Monday August 11th. seems pretty good. Wanna give it a try??
> Well call it the "Dog days of summer meet":laugh:



Well, this is looking like a fun time. Jim Thorpe is a great lil Mountain Town! If I am in town, I'll come play. I am getting my bike tuned this weekend and all ready to hit the trails. I agree, NOOOO safety meeting before single-track. As odd as it sounds, i am much happier going down a hill when I am "silly" on a board and snow than wheels and rocks. 

You do realize, thought, that weekend is NOT one of the Damn release times? If you want to go rafting, i suggest doing a release weekend, otherwise the white waters will be more of a trickle.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh yea. That would be no fun on the river unless ya'll like carrying rafts while walking on boulders as a sport.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

I've played that!







wasnt fun.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

cifex said:


> Oh yea. That would be no fun on the river unless ya'll like carrying rafts while walking on boulders as a sport.


Haha, since when did long-islanders use the term "ya'll." I'm a fan of the term, but I came from a ******* area (Makes Bucks County Look/Feel like a Metropolis), it comes naturally.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

who are you kidding. they dont say ya'll where your from. your got the yinz and yunz.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

T.J. said:


> who are you kidding. they dont say ya'll where your from. your got the yinz and yunz.


Touche' good man, touche'.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Touche' good man, touche'.


when my wife goes home for a weekend the 'yinz' start to flow and i give her the wtf look, haha.

i had no idea what anyone was talking about when i first met her family.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

O-M-G, Carm. I totally posted the release dates like 2 pages back. 

This is for Lehigh River Gorge
Pocono Whitewater Rafting located in Jim Thorpe Pennsylvania

2008 Whitewater Dam Release Dates

May – 10th
May – 24th & 25th
June – 7th & 8th, 21st & 22nd
July – 5th & 6th, 19th & 20th
August – 2nd & 3rd, 16th & 17th, 30th & 31st
September – 13th & 14th, 27th & 28th
October – 11th & 12th



Oh, and I spent a little time diddling around in the woods of southern Appalachia, so that's where I picked up the "ya'll."


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

One thing about the rafting. I highly recommend making absolutely certain to be in a self bailing raft.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow I'm behind on this thread. If it's in PA it's definitely a no-go for me, We're talking an 8-9 hour drive alone. Don't think I'm completely up for that...

Sorry boys.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

So when is this meet going to be? sounds like fun but never met anyone on the forum before.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

is this idea dead already or are people still interested?

do those dates carm posted work for anyone?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well My summer budget is already blown and almost all my dates are taken.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I am in. /10 char


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I totally wanna go those dates might be a little rough for me though..

And bri you need to suck it up and come on down me and TJ took a 10 hr drive to Jay...Don't be a pansy.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dude I really wanna go but I don't know if those dates work. I'll have to look at the calender and see if I can make those days work for me. I went up to Jim Thorpe last year and went rafting, and i wouldn't mind goin back for other things.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Seriously....10 hours, pshhh. Y'all need to man up!

Canadians er scered ta drive, eh? (that includes you Random Guy #1)


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

So that weekend is a no go for me I could do the one before or after, but I just can't seem to make that one work. DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

boooooo!

x10


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wait I may be wrong I'm might be able to do this. Althought the blues wine festival is that weekend to.....Hmm


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

What does everyone want to do? 

Rafting and camping are sort of a given.

Other options:
Mountain biking
hiking
climbing
paintball
roshambo


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Hiking is awesome. I could be down for some climbing as long as it's nothing serious.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Haha, I'd love to come, but I have no idea what I've got going on during that time frame... i shall keep an eye on this thread 

It'd be hard to drive 10 hours to go white water rafting though, since the Ottawa river is 4 hours away and has world-renowned rapids ... and no release dates required!!! ...


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Roman Greco Wrestling.......naked :wink: I knwo TJ is down for that.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

So is this actually going to happen or is it just sort of a pipe dream right at the moment and there is no real solid info or definete answers?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

So these are the offical dates?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> How about the NRG? Not N~R~G.


and whhhhhyyyyy not the N~R~G????? hehe, jk 

i haven't read through this thread yet to see where it's going, so no comment yet.

how about all of you come to the all good & we'll rage it! it's a sick line up this year!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

so the 1st weekend of august in the poconos. hmm....


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

mmm...mushroom chocolate smores!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh jesus Imay have to make this work if your goin since there wasn't any chillage in VT this year. Hmmm I'll have to see what I can do.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

well i didn't say i was going yet. as usual, i would have to make arrangements for my kids. 

i'll see if i can work it out this time. won't be as cool as the VT trip though.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats why I said if you are going Jeebus!!!!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

mpd planning, FTW.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

kri$han said:


> mpd planning, FTW.


+1 

Carm definitely knows his shit and gets things done.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Should be working on my second or third batch of Home Brew Hefeweizen by August. I'll have to make a special "SBF EC Summer Hefe"


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

cifex said:


> Should be working on my second or third batch of Home Brew Hefeweizen by August. I'll have to make a special "SBF EC Summer Hefe"


That sir would be jawesome!!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> That sir would be jawesome!!


I'm going to try and work that word into a sentence today at the office. Do I get bonus points if I do it in a meeting?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mooz said:


> I'm going to try and work that word into a sentence today at the office. Do I get bonus points if I do it in a meeting?


Oh Indeed you shall. Jawsome or shwerd.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I just used it twice in a meeting with several Directors (people who make a fuckload more money than I ever will). No one noticed until the second time I used it and the resulting conversation went like this.

My Director "Did you just say jawesome?"
Me "yes, it's the word of the day" (continue on with meeting discussion)

I get double bonus points for playing it off like he should have known all about it already.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

pfft, yeah. its the word of the day. didnt you get the memo?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> pfft, yeah. its the word of the day. didnt you get the memo?


Then only to be topped if he responded with shwerd. Be casue that would just be even more jawesome.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

so aside from white water rafting & mushroom chocolate shmores (yes, with an 'h'), what else would there be for one to do on this jawesome gathering of some of the silliest guys i know?

cuz the white water rafting scares me a bit. especially if i'm shmoring. and despite my lack of body weight, i suck at rock climbing. and i don't own, nor have i ever tried to mountain bike.

i DO sleep in a tent quite often. and i DO know how to make a ragin' bonfire. and i DO own a drum. so i could definitely make use of my time, i guess. give me a hammock & some shmores and i'm sure i'd be chillin'


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> cuz the white water rafting scares me a bit.


That is not an adequate excuse....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

N~R~G why don't you stay off the mushroom chocolate shmores during the rafting time? Kind of defeats the purpose of "recreational" if you absolutely have to use them no matter what else you are doing. I would agree that wouldn't be the brightest idea to do and go rafting. Whitewater is so much more of a blast than any medicinal products that I would get in on that. If they are talking class 5 runs, I can understand wanting to sit that out. Class III and IV rapids will give you plenty of excitement but are not nearly as dangerous. It really is a good time.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well she is a little SOL because we're gunna be rockin Class XXXVII rapids the whole time. Oh yea......


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Well she is a little SOL because we're gunna be rockin Class XXXVII rapids the whole time. Oh yea......



Haha. I giggled.

I went rafting in the Grand Canyon. The CO river is pretty sick.

I'm thinking about this. Depends on work. I'll let you knows know


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

alaric said:


> I'm thinking about this. Depends on work. I'll let you knows know


its required since you bailed on JP


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

T.J. said:


> its required since you bailed on JP


Touche, dear sir.

Ok. I'm PROBABLY going. How much $$ are we all chipping in, any ideas yet carm? Estimates?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

yeah i was joking. still not sure i'd want to do it though. definitely would have to get over my fear of drowning.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> yeah i was joking. still not sure i'd want to do it though. definitely would have to get over my fear of drowning.


That's the awesome thing about being human... we float


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mooz said:


> That's the awesome thing about being human... we float


Yay for bouyancy


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

try buying gas in Canada. its about $1.30 a litre right now where I am from. 3.78 litre is about 1 gallon so that is almost $5 a gallon. and everyone here drives big trucks so its pretty crazy.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> I paid $4.85 for 75 gallons of gas thats gonna be a pretty expensive fish.



WAIT.

$485? or $4.85. If the latter, then I hate you with love.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh okay. The wording just had me. I totally understand now. Yeah, marine fuel is crazy.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Am I going to need to get a fishing license to fish there? I've got my NY license


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Carm you still have my info right? Count me in. And take the battery to my cell phone when I arrive :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

i would be interested if it was a west coast summer meet


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

when i think summer vacation i think of the beach. and then i start to wonder why you guys didn't think of the beach! there's so much more we could do in a week's time at the beach...

surf
swim
make sand castles
wake board w/ carmen's boat
rent jet ski's
kite board
grill
fish
ride go-karts
hunt for ghost crabs
hang glide down the sand dunes...
or fuck, snowboard down the sand dunes!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> when i think summer vacation i think of the beach. and then i start to wonder why you guys didn't think of the beach! there's so much more we could do in a week's time at the beach...
> 
> surf
> swim
> ...


very true. but originally we were trying to get a central location for the EC members. since most are in VA and NY the poconos seemed to make sense. damn logic.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

cause i can throw stones at the beach from my house

...you forgot skimboarding...awesome fun. learned this past weekend


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Shit sounds good, I'm def in, maybe.....probably not, don't have a ride


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Would love to be in, but I think I am out. I will be somewhere around Portland that weekend in the middle of my summer xc trip. Have fun, Gents. DO you have a token female on this excursion? 

Random #2, I want one of those beers!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Random #2, I want one of those beers!


That can be arranged sir.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

really wish I couldda made it out for this Carm, but its caribana weekend, an' me cousin' dem all a come up from de states.

Have a great trip everyone!

Oh, and don't ever be sorry for not "being on top of it" man... you do a lot for this club as t is! :thumbsup:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I want to be in, but still not sure.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Carm how many people do we have so far?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm still down! I'm always in need of a weekend away...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Nobody really did let me know for sure other than some posting in here. I know u wanted to go, so did tj, cifex and snowgypsy. But that was based on what I read in here.
> 
> So right now I have to say officially:laugh: nobody. but there is still time. the whitewater raft is the one we really need to get in before the two week time.
> 
> Its up to u guys. We can always do something else furthur down the road if this doesnt work out...let me know.


Shit that's already a dangerous combo. Add Dan and Jen to that mix and we may need bail money :laugh:


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

RIP summer meet?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh whoa, I just realised. I'm out. One of my sisters is coming into town that weekend, and I can't bail on her.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

unfortunately i am out too.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm headed back to hood on the 5th so I guess I'm out too. Better luck next year I guess.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Whoa for a min there I thought that you guys were talking about the winter meet I was like "What the F*#@!!!"


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Whoa for a min there I thought that you guys were talking about the winter meet I was like "What the F*#@!!!"


I am NOT missing the winter meet for the 2nd year


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Whoa for a min there I thought that you guys were talking about the winter meet I was like "What the F*#@!!!"


The only thing I would miss the winter meet for would be Megan Fox's bare naked arse. And I'd still have to think about it.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mooz said:


> The only thing I would miss the winter meet for would be Megan Fox's bare naked arse. And I'd still have to think about it.


fuck that. bring her to Jay


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mooz said:


> The only thing I would miss the winter meet for would be Megan Fox's bare naked arse. And I'd still have to think about it.


ummm, for Megan Fox, I would drive up to the meet, shit in your dinner and drive home. :cheeky4:


----------

